# Smokey Joe's Tuesday night Herf.



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Just a reminder that today is Smokey Joe's Tuesday Night Herf night.p:cb:ss

I will be there about 4PM

Hope to see you guys there.

Take care
Ken


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Bump

Hope you can make it Joe, I got something for you:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Planning on making it for this one a little earlier than usual.....hope to see all the regulars and some of the new guys too! Maybe "the lost patrol" will find it's(his) way this week?


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Planning on making it for this one a little earlier than usual.....hope to see all the regulars and some of the new guys too! Maybe "the lost patrol" will find it's(his) way this week?


I look forward to seeing you again Charlie.

Any word on Ted and Joe? They have been missing a few lately.

Hope to see some new faces.

Tonight is all you can eat tacos for .99 cents

Have a great day.
Ken


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Heads up Ken! Looks like the regularly scheduled SJ on Tuesdays has been re -located....

I haven't heard any responses -- Steve and I are going to meet up at *Foster's 13500 Interurban Ave S
Tukwila, WA 98168 - around 5 PM --join us !!*
(http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...-122.256374&spn=0.051729,0.10643&z=13&iwloc=A)
----- Original Message -----
From: Richard W
To: [email protected]
Sent: Monday, June 23, 2008 8:06 PM
Subject: Re: [PNW-Herfers] PNW South Enders herf, 6/24/2008, 5:00 pm

Anybody up for a move to an outdoor herf Tuesday? Perhaps, Foster's?

Richard


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Charlie.

I don't think I'm gonna be up for the road trip tonight. 4:20 AM comes too soon as it is and adding another 30 minutes to my already 50 minute drive home would mean I would need to leave about the time everything gets rolling.

If no one chimes in on this thread that they are going to be at Smokey Joe's tonight, I think I will hit the Thunderbird and Herf with the locals there tonight.

*If anyone is going to be at Smokey Joe's tonight or if you would rather Herf (indoor or outdoors) at the Thunderbird on 72nd and Waller road in Tacoma, please let me know.*

Thanks
Ken


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll be at Smokey Joe's.

If some of you want to herf somewhere else, let's try to make it another night.

I don't see how the SJ experience can be improved by enough to justify leaving out a chunk of the folks that have been gathering there faithfully on Tuesday nights.

(Smokey) Joe :ss


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> I'll be at Smokey Joe's.
> 
> If some of you want to herf somewhere else, let's try to make it another night.
> 
> ...


Dang!
I'm sorry Joe.
I didn't get any responses to this thread by the time I left work at 3 PM so I went to the Thunderbird.
I really am sorry for leaving you hanging.
Ken


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Dang, $0.99 for all you can eat tacos or is it $0.99 a taco?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

.99 for all you can eat! they are actually pretty good too. You will see for yourself this summer! Right?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> .99 for all you can eat! they are actually pretty good too. You will see for yourself this summer! Right?


Most likely. I will see for myself. :tu


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Most likely. I will see for myself. :tu


:tu:tu


----------

